# Where to Download FLAC or WAV albums?



## WaveRider69

Hey what's up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Are there any good places to purchase FLAC or WAV albums/tracks?

 I mainly use beatport but I'm looking for a place similar to them that offers mainstream music titles as well. Are there other good places out there? 

 Thanks!!


----------



## krmathis

Similar thread from just 2 (two) days ago... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f46/be...-files-475685/


----------



## WaveRider69

AHH, cool thanks!!


----------



## artforme

The thread posted is nice. 

 While HD tracks is nice, so is buying the actual CD, and just ripping it to FLAC, or Apple Lossless if your on a mac.


----------



## stang

Probably cheaper for me to just buy the CD in the first place, considering how much I pay for my internet monthly.


----------



## TrumpOrMonkey

Like a lot of people say, just get a cd used for cheap, and then rip to whatever format you wish.

 Lets say if you pay a dollar for each track over the net, and the album has 11 tracks, you'll more than likely be able to buy that album used for the same price/cheaper and then rip it to your computer as many times as you want.

 I find buying songs over the internet useful if I'm only after a number of good songs on that album, rather than it as a whole.


----------



## kunalraiker

I know its hard to find the CDs sometimes, and if buying from overseas the shipping is very expensive.


----------



## patsyleung

If you are ever looking for new music to listen to, i find bandcamp.com great for discovering new artists. They offer FLAC, ALAC, and various lossy formats for all their music usually for a few dollars or free/paywhatyouwant.


----------



## GuruTech

Try this:
Download flac albums - Rapidshare files

 It is a rapid share file search service


----------



## IAmAUser

And also 100% pure, unadulterated piracy. Rapidshare can be pretty bad that way. Not to mention that FLAC is pretty big, and that the album would likely be split up into 5-10 separate archives/archive segments. Combine that with Rapidshare's fifteen-minutes-between-files policy (for free users), and you're looking at several hours of download time.


----------



## rjohn

http://gizmodo.com/5475006/the-secret-world-of-private-bittorrent-trackers
   
  There are, some sites available..


----------



## Eves

Quote: 





rjohn said:


> http://gizmodo.com/5475006/the-secret-world-of-private-bittorrent-trackers
> 
> There are, some sites available..


 
  What????????
   
   
  (.cd)
   
   
  What did I just say?


----------



## netdog

*etree!!!!*
   
  http://bt.etree.org
   
  At eTree you'll find all sorts of free legal downloads.  It's where I get all my Grateful Dead matrixes and soundboards, some of them being in 24-bit, and if you check it out, I think you'll be really surprised at how broad the offerings are there.  It's a fantastic site that every music fan should know.
   
  Also http://dead.net sells most Grateful Dead commercial recordings as CDs, as FLACs, and even as 180 gram vinyl.


----------



## astrallite

there are zillions of CDs you can buy on amazon for like $0.99 + 2.99 shipping, much cheaper than buying FLAC album


----------



## netdog

Maybe $$$ isn't one of the driving factors for the OP. 

Just a thought.


----------



## astrallite

If money wasn't a factor, he'd be listening to SACDs and DVD-A.
   
  Just a thought.


----------



## netdog

Not necessarily. He may prefer the convenience of downloads. He may consider optical discs to be useless legacy clutter. And on and on.

The OP asked about where to buy FLACs and some noise was introduced about saving money by buying cheap CDs and ripping your own. Fair enough, but I was suggesting that maybe money wasn't the OP's top priority, and that like he said, he just wanted to know where to buy FLAC downloads. If he'd wanted to know about cheap CDs or SACDs or DVD-As then he probably would have asked. And if he reads and posts on Computer Audio at head-fi then he is probably aware that he can rip his own if that's what he wants to do. But none of that is what he asked about.


----------

